# Configuring multiple network interfaces



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a couple of 1U servers at home. They all have dual gigabit ethernet ports. However in all cases I'm only using one interface.
I'm almost always using DHCP. Is it save to configure both interfaces as DHCP? If I would do this with two machines and connect them with a switch, will the bandwidth between both machines improve or is there more required?
Or in case of two network interfaces is it perhaps better to use static addresses? Is there also some sort of a guide on configuring multiple network interfaces?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2009)

I think you should aggregate the two into one interface, and run DHCP on that interface (see man lagg(4)).

Example:


```
ifconfig_bge0="up"
ifconfig_bge1="up" 
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto loadbalance laggport bge0 laggport bge1 DHCP"
```

You will find more information if you search the forums for 'lagg'.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info! This is exactly what I need.
Now I just need to find a descent switch.


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

if you have Intel cards, avoid OEM Broadcom switches (rebranded, like Dell and such)


----------

